# campy record pista crankset - anyone?



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

have posted this query elsewhere but got very lil response...hope to do better here? 

been saving to build my dream fg bike around a certain italian frame...

am about 6 mos away from gathering sufficient cash for the frameset & always planned to use as many of my existing bits as possible to build it up quickly & then change over those old parts to what i really want on it as my finances allow. but i just ran across a new campagnolo record pista crankset & chainring for only(?) $260, which is exactly what i want for this bike. i figure i could get it & throw it on my exisiting bike to use until i am ready to fulfill my dream.

anybody here use this crankset? i've got questions...

1) it seems like a good deal to me, is it really?

2) my current frame takes an english bottom bracket, will this crank work with any 111mm iso square taper bb? i need a new bb for this crank but don't want to invest in the matching campy bottom bracket now, since i will need a new one with italian threading when i finally get the new frame.

any useful info is much appreciated...


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd get it - that's about half off new.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

I have several Campy Pista cranksets, both old and new. They are great. That's a heck of a deal.

I think the bb is 111 symetrical. I have both the Campy and a Phil. No reason it should not work with another brand of the same dimensions. By the way, if you get a Phil, the threaded parts are separate, so you can buy just replacment threaded parts, not the whole bb to switch.



markaitch said:


> have posted this query elsewhere but got very lil response...hope to do better here?
> 
> been saving to build my dream fg bike around a certain italian frame...
> 
> ...


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

sorry for necroing my own thread but need a bit more help on this project...

i did end up getting a record pista crankset for an even better price than i mentioned in my op (anyone interested in buying 1 for themself pm me & i'll tell you where & how),

now i am back to finding a bottom bracket & due to it being temporary til i get a new frame, am not willing to invest in the matching campy bb yet. 

@Fixed,,,you mentioned you thought this crank is symmetrical but upon further research, going to campagnolo's site...duh, i find this:


> Technical Specifications
> 
> axle L. 111 mm (asymmetrical) - composite and light alloy cartridge - light alloy cups - without sealings


which leads me to brilliantly deduce that i may very well need an...asymmetrical bb 

now i find that i may have screwed myself. the only other asymmetrical 111mm iso bb i can find is phil wood. which leads me to more questions for anyone who can help...

to anybody's knowledge - does a lower priced asymmetrical bb to work with my campy record pista crankset exist? 

if not - would cheaper campy bbs like veloce or centaur do the trick?

or - would it be disastrous to use a symmetrical bb like this token, which i've found several places, for a while?









thanx in advance for any help...


----------

